# Wind



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

How does everyone here cope against wind? When I play, I wait until the wind goes down, then I drive it, unless I'm putting it.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Change my style shots, try and keep drives lower, play more chip and runs rather than high lofted shots.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

So, you mean, you try to 'cut' through the wind more with ball? I hit it high and it just goes crazy when the wind is coming, especially when the wind is hard.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, keep the ball lower, make the ball run further than you normally would by hitting low punch shots.

The less time the ball stays in the air - the less it will be effected by the wind.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Ok, I see now. Makes more sense since the higher it goes, the more the wind will hit it and the more interference will affect it. Thanks fitz!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Put the ball back in your stance and keep it under the wind.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

As said before, I always try to keep the ball low. I would rather have it short then in the rough or trees somewhere.


----------

